# Can you buy Fresh Milk in KL



## Eviebell

Hi I've another question! When we went over to KL we could only get long life milk in shops and the hotel. Can you buy fresh milk at all?? 

Thanks


----------



## lorgnette

Try the local milk differences in Susu Lembu Asli: Goodday, Sky Fresh and Daily Fresh or Desa Fresh Milk. 

I do not have location for SLA farm but Desa dairy is found in the cool Mt. Kinabalu foothills (resembles a NZ farm surrounded by greenery) in Sabah, East Malaysia.


----------



## Eviebell

Thanks! Will I
Be able to buy it in Mont Kiara?


----------



## kolibre

I know what you mean Eviebell. Lived too long in the UK, and when I visit Malaysia, I find milk which does not GRATIFY ME AT ALL! 

There's some nice(r) supermarkets around - check Bangsar Village for example. I think the supermarket has improved since I last saw it a few years ago!


----------



## MarketingManMalaysia

Eviebell said:


> Thanks! Will I
> Be able to buy it in Mont Kiara?


Ben's Independent Grocer in Publika (about a 5/10 min drive from Mont Kiara) has everything under the sun including a wide choice of milk. It really is a FANTASTIC food store, as good if not better than some of the best supermarkets in the UK in terms of choice...

Personally I am not a huge milk drinker but have been using Gooday 'Skinny' on my morning oats and have not noticed any difference from milk I used to use in the UK and Ireland.

There is also a well stocked supermarket underneath the mall at Kiara 1 and another at Plaza Damas that seem to be designed to cater to foreigners...


----------



## francmie

kolibre said:


> I know what you mean Eviebell. Lived too long in the UK, and when I visit Malaysia, I find milk which does not GRATIFY ME AT ALL!
> 
> There's some nice(r) supermarkets around - check Bangsar Village for example. I think the supermarket has improved since I last saw it a few years ago!


Yeah i agree, as a malaysian i feel the same way too..now i have tested the REALLY fresh milk in the UK..and its REALLY FRESH!


----------



## tonylmy

Pasteurized Fresh Goat's milk and Cow's milk delivery in Malaysia, search mydairyfresh,com


----------



## jamesdkearns

Try Cold Store..they sell it.


----------

